# Hello from Chattanooga



## johndog (May 8, 2012)

Im a new keeper in the Chattanooga area. I started two hives the end of March and just recovered a swarm and have a ton of questions if anyone in the area is willing to share some knowledge.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Welcome from up the road. I am new in Knoxville. Still trying to learn here.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Meigs County. I'm learning, too. But there's lots of good info and good folks here. Good luck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------

